# Switzerland 2010



## dcire (Jan 18, 2010)

We will be visiting Switzerland this June for one week.  Just wondering if anyone has opinions or recommendations as far as the Jungfraujoch and Schilthorn scenic trips go.  They are both rather pricey but if you had to choose one over the other, which one?   Also, would it be possible to visit/explore the Lauterbrunnen Valley region during the same day as one of the above trips?


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 18, 2010)

I have not done any of those, but I highly recommend the Glacier Express sightseeing train through the Alps.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 18, 2010)

I can speak to Jungfraujoch- yes, it's expensive, but definitely worth doing.  Hopefully you have the flexibility to go there on a sunny day.  The very first trains out each day are discounted and, aside from that advantage, you beat the crowds!

You would probably be able to combine the Lauterbrunnen Valley area depending on where you are driving from.  On our last trip to Switzerland, we were going to hike in that region while the couple w/ us went to the Jungfraujoch, but unfortunately, the day we planned to go was rainy and cloudy so we scrapped our plans and visited Bern instead.  Our timeshare in Villars had a channel with webcams from the tops of most Swiss peaks which is how we knew not to head over there.


----------



## abbekit (Jan 18, 2010)

We stayed in Muerrin for a week and did both.  Probably if you can only do one I'd pick the Jungfraujoch.  But it really does depend on the weather so we waited to book these once we were there and knew we would have nice days to enjoy both of these.  For the Schilthorn we took the gondola up the mountain, had breakfast in the restaurant and then hiked the trail back down to Muerren.  Lovely day!

I would think you could easily see the sights in the Lauterbrunnen valley on the same day as visiting the Schilthorn if you take the gondola both up and down from the mountain.  I recommend devoting the entire day to the Jungfraujoch trip so you don't feel rushed seeing the sights at the "Top of Europe" (ice cave, trails, etc.)  Plus part of the fun is the train ride up and perhaps having a meal in Kleine Scheidegg where the train departs.


----------

